# Some Inspiration



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ValleyGirl83 said:


>


Awesome


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, I really love that


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

Right Click

Save Image As...


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Didn't you recover valleygirl?


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Bad. Ass.


----------



## Jamby (Jun 17, 2012)

Spot on. Thanks.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Fluke said:


> Didn't you recover valleygirl?


I'm like 98%, if you can quantify it that way. No more dp, extremely mild dr.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I think it's more like if something isn't going away we need to find ways to deal with it, which is what dping is, a way of dealing. DP has taught me how to be more resourceful with my energies and to take it easy and to not blindly follow, to think things through, to ask myself is this what I really want? I have also become far more spiritual, I notice signs in life, I'm no longer just walking around oblivious. DP has also taught me to let go and not be so stubborn. It's only when you are totally at something's mercy that you are forced to change. In order to tame dp, I have had to deal with life in a more proactive,less head in the sand way.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Wise, it sounds to me like it has been teaching you what you need to know.

I am astounded when I look back on who I was and how I handled life before dp/dr. I was a completely different person and I feel that dp has completely changed me. I feel I am a much more positive, calmer, more loving, much less selfish and demanding person.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> Wise, it sounds to me like it has been teaching you what you need to know.
> 
> I am astounded when I look back on who I was and how I handled life before dp/dr. I was a completely different person and I feel that dp has completely changed me. I feel I am a much more positive, calmer, more loving, much less selfish and demanding person.


It has taught me what I've needed to know even though I find myself on occasion still resentful of what I think was the main source of my dp, which were family members/environment that made me feel like who I was wasn't enough, and would always proceed to pick apart my flaws which was always a painful ordeal to endure. It took me a while to realize that they were only projecting their own fears and insecurities on to me and out of resentful envy because I was an easy target either because I depended on them or put no boundaries up with them. And they didn't mean well either, they were testing how far they could go at my expense because they could get away with it, mistaking my kindness for weakness. I got over being so diplomatic and naive and not rocking the boat especially to people that didn't deserve such niceties and started defending myself and throwing their projections back at them where they belonged while trying to distance myself from their toxicity. There was more than one occasion where I had to tell someone, hey if you're miserable don't take it out on me, to literally call someone out on what they were doing even if it was in front of a room full of people. I realized that I needed to actually seek out the types of people I want to have around me and stay away from unenlightened people knowing the damage and trauma they cause. In life I guess if you aren't learning something new you aren't evolving so life sort of hurls at you the experiences you need to have whether you like it or not. I guess I was just too naive for my own good and needed to better learn how to deal with all types.


----------

